

Regin, new computer spying bug, discovered by Symantec - alexbash
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30171614

======
natch
What an amazingly thin article. It says almost nothing. A better article has
already been submitted to HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649402)

